# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مشکل سیاه شدن پس زمینه ی ویندوز سون

## میلاد قاضی پور

سلام . من وقتی یک تم رو برای ویندوزم انتخاب میکنم بعد از حدود 1 ساعت این تم به حالت پیش فرض برمیگرده و پس زمینه ی مربوطه سیاه میشه و بکگراند های اون تم رو دیگه نشون نمیده . فکر کنم از موقعی که ویندوز آپدیت شد این مشکل بوجود اومد . چطور میتونم این مشکل رو حل کنم ؟

----------


## ricky22

فکر می کنم ماکروسافت تشخیص داده که سیستم عامل شما کپی هست.
این کلمات رو در صفحات فارسی گوگل کنید.
genuine windows 7

----------


## nameely

سلام من هم با نظر دوست عزیز  *ricky22*
موافقم چون من هم در win xp هم این مشکل رو دارم

----------


## ztx4

دوست گرامی،سیستم عامل های غیر اورجینال این مشکل رو دارند.

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

> دوست گرامی،سیستم عامل های غیر اورجینال این مشکل رو دارند.


ارتباطی به اورجینال بودن یا نبودن نداره
ویندوز سون یک تریال 30 روزه بهت می ده که توی اون مدت می تونی باهاش کار کنی
بعد از 30 روز دوره تریالش تموم می شه و دیگه همش آزارت می ده
حالا چه با پیغام های "ویندوز ثبت نشده" یا با سیاه کردن زمینه ویندوز و کلا هرکاری که رو اعصاب شما راه بره :شیطان:

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> ارتباطی به اورجینال بودن یا نبودن نداره
> ویندوز سوم یک تریال 30 روزه بهت می ده که توی اون مدت می تونی باهاش کار کنی
> بعد از 30 روز دوره تریالش تموم می شه و دیگه همش آزارت می ده
> حالا چه با پیغام های "ویندوز ثبت نشده" یا با سیاه کردن زمینه ویندوز و کلا هرکاری که رو اعصاب شما راه بره


کاش ترایال سی روزه میداد اونم نداد . چون آپدیتش کردم اینجوری شد ./

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

اوه اوه دیگه بدتر :قهقهه:

----------


## Felony

> کاش ترایال سی روزه میداد اونم نداد . چون آپدیتش کردم اینجوری شد ./


دنبال این باشید : Windows 7 Loader eXtreme Edition v3 (SAFE) 3.116

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

> ویندوز سون یک تریال 30 روزه بهت می ده که توی اون مدت می تونی باهاش کار کنی
> بعد از 30 روز دوره تریالش تموم می شه و دیگه همش آزارت می ده


نسخه تریال سه روزه است و نه سی روزه 
اگه هم نسخه کپی باشه  صفحه سیاه میشه
باید از یک کرک معنبر Windows 7 Loader استفاده کنید

----------


## HamedNet_ir

> نسخه تریال سه روزه است و نه سی روزه


خیر 30 روزه است

----------

